# Lorry drove into wife this morning... Wondering if can avoid going through insurance?



## RobT350C (Sep 11, 2009)

As title, merging from 3 to 2 lanes at the end of the m602 / regent rd in Manchester (in usual morning traffic jam). 

My wife in lane 2 lets a car in to merge from lane 3, tipper truck comes ploughing down lane 3, car behind my wife flashes to let him in and leaves a big gap, tipper carries on driving straight and collides with rear quarter of our car... :-( (Front wheel nuts and hub did the damage). Then he gets out and proceeds to say that my wife drove into him! I think a good job I wasn't around otherwise may have lost my rag...

No witnesses stopped... (thanks a lot!) and wife was shook up so didn't get particularly great pictures, insurance saying may go down as 50/50 because of this. We have a £350 excess on the car so wondering if I can avoid insurance. 

Damage doesn't look too bad? What do you think - smart repair possible? Or bodyshop? Estimated cost? Any recommendations in the warrington (home) / manchester area would be very much appreciated.

Gutted! :-( Oh it's a vw Passat estate r-line bitdi 240ps 65 reg tungsten silver


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks like body shop to me fella, hope you get it sorted to your satisfaction and more importantly that your wife is OK.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Was there any damage to the tipper and are you confident he won't try making a claim against your wife?


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

Sadly had something similar happen to me where guy said he wasn't going to approach insurance if I settled out, he did and made a personal injury claim. 

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## RobT350C (Sep 11, 2009)

Thought about the counterclaim, I asked my wife if there was any damage to the tipper, she said not. Who knows what he'll make up though, whiplash, etc. etc.... Fairly big firm by the sounds of it so would be surprised if they got into false claims for vehicle damage.

Can't wait to hear his concoction of **** though.

Any thoughts on likely cost of repair/recommendations?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

You could get that repaired and painted for less than £350. 

I'm sure a competent bodyshop (or even a SR) could just paint to the swage line.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

One of the mobile repair companies could probably sort that easily enough, or a bodyshop at reasonable cost

What was the tipper truck doing in lane 3 ? what size/weight ??


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

RobT350C said:


> Thought about the counterclaim, I asked my wife if there was any damage to the tipper, she said not. Who knows what he'll make up though, whiplash, etc. etc.... Fairly big firm by the sounds of it so would be surprised if they got into false claims for vehicle damage.
> 
> Can't wait to hear his concoction of **** though.
> 
> Any thoughts on likely cost of repair/recommendations?


This will be the determining factor. If there is any damage, there could also be a replacement hire vehicle included in their claim whilst it is off the road being repaired, or a loss of earnings claim. The daily rate on a tipper won't be cheap.

In my experience though, larger companies are less likely to make dodgy claims for personal injury or damage. The driver on the other hand may be passing blame to try and protect his job position.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd get a quote and see how much it is. Even if not at fault it's logged as an non fault accident and is on record for 5 years, they class you as higher risk now so your premium may be higher


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Get quotes first then speak to the company and let them know what the quote is. Say you'll be happy to sort it without insurance if they agree. I had similar last year, quote was 2 grand and they paid without using insurance as excess/increased premiums would be more. He was clearly at fault in mine though as I was parked!

Problem you'll have without witnesses is he could try and deny it. Only thing is with him merging from lane 3 it's him at fault for not waiting for a gap. So if he admits to merging from lane 3 I can't see how they can say 50/50 although we know what insurance companies are like!!


----------



## RobT350C (Sep 11, 2009)

percymon said:


> One of the mobile repair companies could probably sort that easily enough, or a bodyshop at reasonable cost
> 
> What was the tipper truck doing in lane 3 ? what size/weight ??


Motorway ends just before this (regent rd, m602 jct).

Just been reviewing it on google street view, it'll be interesting to hear the jackanory tale that he gives...


----------

